# Sociotype Test: Is it Reliable?



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

I was just seriously curious...

It Sociotype.com's test reliable? I know online tests are sketchy, but this one seems different than most I have encountered. Plus, I've seen Sociotype.com as a frequently linked resource around here. 

The problem I have with a lot of questionnaires to be filled out and posted on here is that 1) not everyone knows what they're talking about (No offense to anyone here! But it's easy for people to simply be misinformed) and this leads to a lot of confusion and 2) no one really knows your motives and mind quite like you do, questionnaire or not.

I know of a girl who actually spoke with a certified MBTI specialist (yes, I know that's not Socionics, but the theory still applies) who typed her as an ISTP, when in fact she herself believed to be an ISFP.

Basically, I just want to know....

What do you guys think about it?


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

Actually, the theory doesn't necessarily apply between the two systems. There is a bit of debate on that point, but basically it revolves around slight differences in the core function definitions and the way Socionics uses all functions, including conscious/unconscious and valued/unvalued. Anyway, as a result some might say you could actually be an ISFP in one and an ISTj in the other or something like that. I take things with a grain of salt.

That test you linked was reliable for me personally, in terms of it got the same answer I arrived at after research, but I can't see my own bias.


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Actually, the theory doesn't necessarily apply between the two systems. There is a bit of debate on that point, but basically it revolves around slight differences in the core function definitions and the way Socionics uses all functions, including conscious/unconscious and valued/unvalued. Anyway, as a result some might say you could actually be an ISFP in one and an ISTj in the other or something like that. I take things with a grain of salt.
> 
> That test you linked was reliable for me personally, in terms of it got the same answer I arrived at after research, but I can't see my own bias.


Yeah, all my MBTI friends swear I'm an ISFP. With the way their description of functions are, it would make sense. 

Who knows. I took the test, and got ISFj, though people have typed me ESFj. *shrug*


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

It says ILI for me. Most Beta STs I've come across seems to get the same result. It doesn't seem to know the difference between Ti and intuition.


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

Fried Eggz said:


> It says ILI for me. Most Beta STs I've come across seems to get the same result. It doesn't seem to know the difference between Ti and intuition.


WHOOPS.
I didn't mean to say it typed me as ISFj. I meant ISFp. I'm still getting MBTI and Socionics mixed in my head.
@Fenix Wulfheart said that SEI could be a very plausible typing for myself in my other thread.

Tests are flawed. I'm aware, I was more curious to know whether or not the questions it asked were legitimate.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Not really sure what you're asking for, but here's a breakdown of a few questions.

"You are attuned to people, relationships, and emotions" vs "You are attuned to logic, knowledge, and empirical data."

Problems with it:
-Who gets to decide what logic is? To a lot of SFs, logic is common sense or practicality.
-A lot of people who aren't T/F dominant will answer the wrong way because they strongly appreciate it in others.
-This question can be duped by gender stereotypes.
-An Enneagram type 5 is highly attuned to knowledge.

Then another question:
"You view the cup as half full" vs "You view the cup as half empty."

This is barely even type related. Strong functions are optimistic and weak functions are pessimistic. I.E. inferior Ne is always worrying about things going wrong vs dominant Ne is extremely opportunistic.


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

Fried Eggz said:


> Not really sure what you're asking for, but here's a breakdown of a few questions.
> 
> "You are attuned to people, relationships, and emotions" vs "You are attuned to logic, knowledge, and empirical data."
> 
> ...


Yeah, those ones were a bit ridiculous to me.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Vespera said:


> Yeah, those ones were a bit ridiculous to me.


Every question is something that fails because people interpret it differently. It's why tests often fail. I was just giving those two as examples.


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

Fried Eggz said:


> Every question is something that fails because people interpret it differently. It's why tests often fail. I was just giving those two as examples.


True, true.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Ive gotten IEI and ILE on that test based on my mood


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

It gives an opposite result compared to Socionics.com and I think this is where worldwide conflict sets in which is quite frightening. I actually always either get EII or SEI and at times LSI. Pretty sure im eii tho Socionics.com tells me I'm an IEI each and every time. 

The other sites which need to be translated give me ILI or SEI. Zhilkin's reinin dichotomies test gives me IEI.


----------



## basilluna (Jan 26, 2016)

i think it is a way u can understand the way your brain functions in certian situations but i dont think that can be it al the time it depends on situation u can not generalize andl stereotype a person like that in bald lines


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

Personally, I don't think it is that accurate or better than other tests. It scores me as LII for crying out loud, when I'm certain that is not my type.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

It's one of the better socionics tests out there, but it's accuracy is far from 100%.


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Vespera said:


> I was just seriously curious...
> 
> It Sociotype.com's test reliable? I know online tests are sketchy, but this one seems different than most I have encountered. Plus, I've seen Sociotype.com as a frequently linked resource around here.


It's an OK test but, in my experience, having tried it on several people, it often gives your quasi-identical as the result because it tries to evaluate Rationality/Irrationality using questions some of which resemble MBTI J/P too much.


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Fried Eggz said:


> It says ILI for me. Most Beta STs I've come across seems to get the same result. It doesn't seem to know the difference between Ti and intuition.


Never got ILI on it. Ti with 4D Si and strengthened Se creative isn't anything like intuition. I can't identify with the more intuitive descriptions of Ti, incl. -Ti at all. It just weirds me out, the idea that I'm to see that as me. +Ti is exactly me though.




Fried Eggz said:


> Not really sure what you're asking for, but here's a breakdown of a few questions.
> 
> "You are attuned to people, relationships, and emotions" vs "You are attuned to logic, knowledge, and empirical data."
> 
> ...


Well pretty easy for me to see that I'm not attuned to emotions and relationships much.


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

Quite sure I am LII-2Ne, but I get EII-2Ne slightly more often than LII-2Ne. LII-2Ne is EII-ish LII so I guess it isn't that far off for me.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Fried Eggz said:


> Not really sure what you're asking for, but here's a breakdown of a few questions.
> 
> "You are attuned to people, relationships, and emotions" vs "You are attuned to logic, knowledge, and empirical data."


These two aren't mutually exclusive. A person can be highly attuned to both regardless of socionics type.


Then another question:
"You view the cup as half full" vs "You view the cup as half empty."



Fried Eggz said:


> This is barely even type related. Strong functions are optimistic and weak functions are pessimistic. I.E. inferior Ne is always worrying about things going wrong vs dominant Ne is extremely opportunistic.


This question I believe gets at the Positivist/Negativist Reinin dichotomy. Socionics Dichotomies: R3t3


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

I wasn't a fan of the either/or nature of the questions. Also, like most tests, it's not going to accurately divide the actual and the ideal of a person taking it, so one should be skeptical of its results from the start. That said, as far as tests go, it's not the worst one I had taken.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Thorn said:


> I was just seriously curious...
> 
> It Sociotype.com's test reliable? I know online tests are sketchy, but this one seems different than most I have encountered. Plus, I've seen Sociotype.com as a frequently linked resource around here.


It seems more accurate than many of the socionics tests out there. At least it gets my type (and subtype) right. LII-Ne. I'm not sure about the validity of the VI portion in the extended test though. It's why I prefer the original version.


----------



## NewBeginning (Oct 8, 2016)

It is but if you keep taking it over and again just to see if the way you sometimes feel and think or want to be affects your personality it sometimes puts you into a different quadra. If this happens, you wait a few months and once you just need to know who the heck ya are (feeling gloomy, need some healthy alternatives to self-prescribed painkillers like cigarettes or alcohol, for example), you take the test one last time instead and keep reading about why you are who you are instead of choking on a poisonous lung charrer.


----------



## Kreeps (Jan 17, 2016)

The test was definitely reliable for me. I've taken several different MBTI tests, and I always get INFP. I took the Socionics test, I got IEI (INFp). Sometimes I think, though, that people might be a little untruthful about themselves. And sometimes, people might misunderstand some of the functions, and therefore mistype themselves. However, I'm sure it's possible for any test to be wrong. At the end of the day, you know yourself better than an online test, and if you don't feel it's right, it very well could be wrong. That's what I think, anyways.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

I got LSI from this one although I'm SLI so it isnt that far off.


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

EDIT: nvm


----------



## FoggyEyes (Jan 14, 2017)

People who believe in tests are like that fish hoping to survive when they are sure to end up on a plate. Tests are entertaining but don't always reflect it all, because the type depends on your cognition, true, but also on your experience, and is conditioned by your education and a lot of other parameters.


----------

